

The story of one man's 13 year journey to build a computer game - desouzt

This is an incredible story of perseverance and dedication. Adam Butcher spent 13 years of his life building a computer game, he has just finished it.<p>Here is his story - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.getinspired365.com&#x2F;20140623 or direct YouTube link https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=2b0tSu0QDQ0
======
desouzt
[http://www.getinspired365.com/20140623](http://www.getinspired365.com/20140623)
or direct YouTube link
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2b0tSu0QDQ0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2b0tSu0QDQ0)

------
gus_massa
Previous discusión (from another source):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7916597](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7916597)
(330 points, 3 days ago, 98 comments)

~~~
desouzt
Great, thanks. Hadn't seen that.

